# Internet Addiction



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

I believe I may be "addicted" to the internet, and more specifically this site. Does anyone have advice for how to break free? I'm exhibiting compulsive behaviours and fixating. I'm exptremely embarrassed. I can't seem to just not log in. It's interfering with my ability to concentrate on almost anything else. Has anyone else had this same problem? What did you do to end the cycle? Or can you provide me with information that might help? Thank you very much.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

Addiction is a symptom of emptiness. I'm sure that if you had more varied, active interests you wouldn't feel addicted to the internet. But if you're happy with your life, why not embrace the internet and especially this site? It's at least intellectually stimulating.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I think a lot of us here (especially INT's) probably have a low-level addiction to the internet. But I figure as far as addictions go, this is probably one of the most benign and even beneficial in some ways. If you do feel it's negatively impacting your life, you could always try putting a cap on the amount of time you allow yourself to spend on the computer each day.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

SuburbanLurker said:


> If you do feel it's negatively impacting your life, you could always try putting a cap on the amount of time you allow yourself to spend on the computer each day.


But unless you have something replace that time with, you'll just end up slumped over the couch wearing your sad face. Focusing on more activity is rewarding, where as limiting what you like is unpleasant, and therefore less likely to result in permanent lifestyle change.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Cut yourself off until you feel you can safely return. I had to retire once, briefly, because I had finals and I wasn't sure if I had the willpower to stay away. A short retiration might be good for you.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

This site does possess characteristics that can result in behavioral conditioning of people who frequent it. Specifically, the Thanks and Quote notification feature can act as a form of positive reinforcement. If you get a buzz of happiness when someone thanks you or quotes you, this could lead you to continue to seek this by logging on and posting a lot. Also, since not every post results in a thank you or quote+reponse, this sets up a partial reinforcement cycle, in which you receive praise from others for posts _only part of the time. _In behavior studies, psychologists have found that behaviors that are rewarded only part of the time are harder to get rid of (extinguish) than behaviors that are rewarded every time they are performed. Therefore, while I'm not an expert on behavioral psychology, I must conclude that the set-up of this site is very clever, and is designed (either intentionally or un-intentionally) to keep people coming back for more.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

@vivacissimamente: That's what I've resolved to do. I resolved to cut myself off for a week to check my self control. I've had ridiculous withdrawal. I broke down today, but it is doing me some good and I plan to continue with my "fast" for the remaining 4 days once I log out after posting this comment. @SuburbanLurker: My second-phase goal is to limit the time I spend on the site once I have better self-control. It is definitely interfering with my ability to relate to and respond to my family. @ManhattanINTP - I was afraid I wouldn't be able to find equally stimulating activities to replace what I get from the site, but I've come up with a couple ideas I'm excited about and I hope to keep it up. @Intricate Mystic: That's just it. I get near-orgasms when my notifications tab lights up and feel let down when it doesn't. To avoid the let-down I start making attention-seeking posts and sending random messages to people hoping for responses. I don't think it's healthy. Thank you everybody!


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

It is currently 4 am and I am still on here. So I think this is one problem where I may not know exactly what advice to give. I would suggest that when you want to come on here... try to do almost anything else to keep your mind preoccupied. Go out soewhere if you have to just so you cant even reach the computer. Read a book, watch a movie. When the need comes over you... Do whatever you can to help avoid it.


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

You could ask for a retirement. I bet the culture shock could help you.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

First try looking for pornography on a regular medium like movies or magazines. Then mail me your computer and other internet related accessories. I will help you break that habit!


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

get a life i mean literally you wont need the internet for happiness


----------

